# Wood Stove Installation Help



## meismike09 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, all!

Built a 16X16 cabin in the upper peninsula this spring, and then started to plan on the heat system.

Which led to a recent purchase of a used woodstove, a pre-ACT Quadra-Fire 3100, which is in great shape and came at a reasonable price.

I also found 2 brand new 36" lengths of 8" stainless class A chimney from Craigslist that sold for $40 per length.:spinsmiley:

I will purchase the rest of what I need within the next two weeks but have some pretty big questions. I have saw the installation instructions from multiple websites and have visited other wood heat sites, but am confused about the myriad of items they say are required for installation.

Before I ask the questions, let me give you the details: 

*Again, it's a 16 x 16 cabin
*9/12 pitch, 2' overhangs all around. 
*The "loft" is kneeling room only, but will provide some sleeping space. 
*Single wall pipe from the stove until it almost meets the ceiling joists
*Transition to a 24" length of double wall which will pass by the ceiling joists *Then connecting to the 6 feet of class A stainless pipe, which will exit just about 8-10 inches away from the ridge of the roof.
*So... straight up and through, which I heard is the best. 
*The "sleeping" portion of the little loft will be on the other gable end, opposite the stove and venting, so there will be no ceiling/floor, etc to contend with when routing the pipe. The only thing that will be close will be the ceiling joists, spaced 16" on center. 

I have a couple of questions for those in the know, so any feedback would be great. I always get great information from this website, and it's greatly appreciated.

Question 1: The stove has 6" outlet. My class A chimney is 8". I will obviously need to use an increaser, which I have. Would I increase it immediately at the stove, or above the first length of stovepipe coming out of the stove? 

Question 2: I noticed that an 8" piece of stove pipe doesn't just easily connect to the 8" chimney. Is there an adaptor or something that I fit onto the bottom of the Class A chimney or is pipe supposed to fit right on it?

Question 3: The venting system will not be passing through insulation. Matter of fact, the only thing it will be passing is, again, the ceiling joists spaced 16" OC, then the rafters, spaced 16" OC. What exactly do I need to support this thing, and to keep it safe? Do I need a box, brace, heat shield, etc? All of the other websites list all of this stuff that you need if you're going through living areas, insulation, etc., but it's not. 

Thank you for any assistance!
View attachment 32365


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Mike

You need this kit.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/8-duraplus-multi-story-kit-dp850-kit.html 

Has what you need to connect the pipe to the rest of the chimney components. Please note that this kit is designed for Duraplus pipe, which is what I used for my chimneys. You may need a different kit if you use a different manufacturer's pipe. When ordering a kit, the software will ask you things like your roof pitch, and add the appropriately angled collar to your kit. You need an adaptor like this to connect your stove pipe to the chimney pipe. http://www.northlineexpress.com/8-dvl-chimney-adapter-with-trim-8dvl-adt.html This is the adapter to connect double-wall stove pipe to triple-wall chimney pipe. It's also in the kit. I used telescoping stove pipe to connect both of my woodstoves to their chimney's. It's great if you later decide to switch to a different stove.

Please note also that you may need to use triple-wall pipe as soon as your exhaust passes through the ceiling joists. It's required in my location. Since you have a total of 6' of triple wall pipe already, I don't think you need to buy more if your chimney is positioned well.


----------

